# Some Compositions



## Malevolence (Jun 28, 2010)

Hello, currently I write music on rare occasions and I'd like to share three different pieces in hopes that some may enjoy (meaning I would like feedback). These were done in finale 2008.

Here's my favorite piece based around the key of F Minor

Here's an arrangement of the piece called Hidden Palace Zone by Masato Nakamura for Sonic 2

And finally here's a piece I made last year that I thought could be considered Twelve Tone, but I didn't really know enough about that to really make it so, apologies for the WAV

So let me know what you think!


----------

